# Hello from Texas



## hahnsberg (Jan 29, 2016)

I am totally new to keeping fancy mice! I look forward to learning and hopefully obtaining breeding stock to begin my adventure.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## hahnsberg (Jan 29, 2016)

I have three mice from a pet store -- thought I'd use them to lean about mouse husbandry. If anyone has information about show quality breeders, I'd love to get some proper stock.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome and good luck starting out on your journey with meeces 

I have recently started a similar journey, with pet mice that made me want to get into showing and having good stock breeding towards the show standard, one thing I've found is that this country is BIG (being from England it really is one of the main differences for me!) and people are spread apart more.

I do not know many show breeders, but I found that with a combination of joining the facebook group, messaging breeders that had the varieties I wanted and just getting out and talking to some people that were nice enough to reply and put up with me (and point me in the direction of other nice people that may be able to help) I have managed to get my starting stock mostly sorted (although waiting until the next show to pick up!)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mousebreeders/ - A facebook group that may know of some people in Texas is you post asking

http://www.fancymousebreedersassociation.com/breeders.html - Only one breeder listed in Texas but may be able to help or know more

http://www.afrmasouthcentral.org/ - They mention a show tentatively scheduled for this spring in texas but not sure how many have mice or if its mainly rats


----------



## hahnsberg (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the information, Lilly!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings from Arkansas! RE: the AFRMA show, I can confirm that while AFRMA SC has had mouse shows in the past, their judge has not been trained in mice, and the other judge they had is no longer attending shows. While they haven't said so publicly, it looks like they won't be hosting mouse shows anymore.  It's still a great event to meet up with folks in your area, though! Texas is so YUGE that it's hard to know where folks are in relation to one another, but it's better than trying to get to something on the East Coast, right?


----------

